# HEAD TILT GETTING WORSE!!



## bri13194 (Oct 13, 2012)

I have had my rabbit for a few weeks now. When I first got her I noticed a weird smell, but assumed it was just from living outside where she previously was. She had one ear down and one up. I looked it up online and read that she may just have weaker cartilage on that side and it will get better. Last Saturday I noticed a slight head tilt and knew it was something more serious than cartilage. Called my vet on Monday and made an appt for Tuesday. Took her in she swabbed her ear to check for mites then they flushed her ears. She was negative for mites. Her right ear was too swollen to see into.Her left ear looked fine. 

She sent me home with Baytril and ear drops that were also baytril to put one drop in once a day. Yesterday (friday) her head tilt slightly worsened. She was flopping more because she isn't use to this all yet. She still eats and drinks on her own. I do give her some critical care though so she stays at a good weight. I have been sleeping next to her all night. Went to sleep around midnight then woke up at 5:30 because she started rolling. I held her so she didn't hurt herself. She was a little freaked so I tried keeping her calm because when she is tense it gets worse. I ended up putting her right next to me on a towel and covered her with one so she wouldn't flop again. 

It is about 7:47 now and I put her in her cage and she is eating and drinking at the moment. I am taking her back to the vet today and I want to ask for some Metacam. I am not sure if I should get Panacur as well as I am reading parasites can cause this too not just ear infections although I am sure it is an ear infection. Is there anything else I should ask? should we use a different antibiotic? Any other advice would be greatly appreciated. Her name is True and she is 5 months old. Thanks.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 13, 2012)

Location: California

Description (Breed, color, weight): Californian mix, she is a little over 2 pounds.

Age: 5 months.

Sex: Female

Concise Summary of the Rabbit's Condition: In above post*** 



ADDITIONAL INFORMATION / CHECK LIST: (Please fill in relevant info).

Fecal and Urinary Output

- are the bunny's poops and pees normal? yes 
- when did they last use their litterbox? not sure 
- any unusual behavior? straining to pee? unusual litter habits? no
- what litter and/or bedding do you use? Carefresh at the moment.

Medical History 

- spayed/neutered? no
- has s/he been to the vet or been sick before? not that I know of she is fairly new.
- is s/he on any medications? Baytril

Diet 

- what specifically does your bunny eat? Oxbow timothy pellets the regular mixed with the organic. I mix some alfalfa hay with the pellets and she also get timothy or orchard grass hay. Fresh veggies.
- when and what did s/he eat last? Few minutes ago.
- any changes in the way s/he eats? (ie: not eating a particular food, odd chewing motions, etc) Besides the fact her head is tilted while she eats and drinks no.


Other

- movement - any unusual movements? Is s/he hopping normally? no head is tilted she circles mostly, but gets a few hops in.
- is the rabbit molting? She is shedding quite a bit.
- any weight loss? not .that I am aware of
- any sign of drooling? wet face? no
- runny eyes? no
- wet nose? coughing? sneezing? no 
- is s/he breathing normally: yes

Additional

- any plants, chocolate or other substances within reach? No 
- has the rabbit been outdoors? Yes at previous owner not with me.
- any other pets? if so, have they been ill? Yes and no.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 13, 2012)

Maybe call UC Davis--they have one of the best vet programs in the US and ask for advice.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about your little one's head tilt! I have no experience with that, but others here do - hopefully they can provide some advice.

I hope she gets better quickly! ray:


----------



## HEM (Oct 13, 2012)

We are sorry to hear about your poor lil bun
We hope that your vet can help and she is back to normal in no time!!


----------



## JBun (Oct 13, 2012)

Definitely talk to the vet and get her put on panacur. If it's not EC then it won't hurt her, but if it is EC as well, it could help save her life.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I took her back and now I have her started on metacam and panacur. They also did a blood test. Her head is still very tilted, but I am hoping that she will show some improvement very soon. I am also mixing some probiotic in her critical care. I give her some critical care to be sure she doesn't lose any weight. It looks like I have a long road ahead of me,i'm sort of scared, but I know it will all hopefully pay off in the end. 

:expressionless :?


----------



## JBun (Oct 14, 2012)

It sounds like you're doing everything you possibly can for your bun. I hope she starts to show improvement soon. Head tilt can be a scary thing. You may want to check out some of the other threads on here where other members talk about their success stories with it. I know MiniLopHop went through it not too long ago with one of her rabbits. I'm glad the vet started your bun on Panacur. Keep us all updated on her progress.


----------



## Bizzybunny (Oct 14, 2012)

Ive had 3 bunnies with this. 

Id put towels rolled up in her cage against the edges making "bunny bumpers" and pad the bottom of the cage so she doesnt hurt herself from the rolling.

From my personal experience get aggressive with it asap. Have fluid on hand so u can do sub-q fluids under the skin if need be (learn how to do it) panacur treatment is critical. 

Every case is different, as I have used low dose meloxicam to keep the neck from being so tight, massage therapy, steroids, etc

It is important to have a experienced vet treating EC if a ear infection has been ruled out. The sooner you jump on it the less time it takes to recover. This isnt something to tackle on your own or just on the internet.

If you are in an area with a non exotic vet have them call an exotic vet like Jeff Jenkins in San Diego (http://www.drexotic.com) he's conferred on a few cases with mine and a great help.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 14, 2012)

bri13194 wrote:


> Thanks everyone! I took her back and now I have her started on metacam and panacur. They also did a blood test. Her head is still very tilted, but I am hoping that she will show some improvement very soon. I am also mixing some probiotic in her critical care. I give her some critical care to be sure she doesn't lose any weight. It looks like I have a long road ahead of me,Â i'm sort of scared, but I know it will all hopefully pay off in the end.
> 
> :expressionlessÂ Â Â  :?


---middle ear infection.??--azithromycin,metacam,critical care,probotics-lots of grasees and water,--let us know how well the baytril works-(it should)-sounds like you are on top of this early enough--this will prove beneficial,,--did the dvm take any cultures or blood tests.??--prey animals stress easily which triggers things which lay dormant-ie.pasturella,--sincerely james waller:big wink::innocent


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 14, 2012)

She rolled a lot last night the way it is tilted it is just so hard for her to stand she lays down a lot more now. She has been struggling to eat because of her balance. She will take food from me still so that's good, but she just can't get it on her own. I am giving her critical care more often now. I also try to syringe water for her and she drinks it. I give her veggies that I wash really good to keep her hydrated. I test the skin between her shoulders to make sure she is not dehydrated. 



she only has her one eye to see out of as the other on is gunky and closed. I try to keep it as clean as possible. The only time she is content is when I hold her and I will sometimes wrap her up in a towel. I do that a few times a day for no more than an hour. I have been massaging her and when I lift her foot I can tilt her head up and I like to hold there for a bit to work the muscles. 



My hope right now is that her heads straightens just enough that she isn't constantly rolling. She wasn't a very tame rabbit before, but now that I spend so much time with her she has started licking my hand when I hold her. My vet is an exotic vet. We have disccussed steroids, but that is a last resort medicine she wants to try other things first. Yes she had blood work done should have results in a week. thanks again everyone. 

:expressionless


----------



## Geoff (Oct 15, 2012)

As someone already mentioned, most head tilts are due to E. canailculi, a parasite that lives in the kidneys but can infection nervous and other tissues as well.. .in the brain it tends to cause head tilts, but can also cause seizures, blindness etc. that is what the Panacur while be treating (and with luck, working to cure, too). It does not always help. You should be also apply antibiotic ointment regularly to the 'down eye' as that one tends to rub on the ground all the time (soft bedding helps) and corneal damage is common with rolling or head tilt bunnies. You don't want to lose the eye while waiting for the head tilt to improve.

Caution with steroids... I have read that a single dose of dexamethasone can sometimes be helpful, but I have not had any luck with that and have not tried it for many years now. Bunnies often have serious problems with steroids.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 15, 2012)

bri13194 wrote:


> She rolled a lot last night the way it is tilted it is just so hard for her to stand she lays down a lot more now. She has been struggling to eat because of her balance. She will take food from me still so that's good, but she just can't get it on her own. I am giving her critical care more often now. I also try to syringe water for her and she drinks it. I give her veggies that I wash really good to keep her hydrated. I test the skin between her shoulders to make sure she is not dehydrated.
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


---one week,-oh-dear,we trust so much in our dvm,s-but thats where we are at-ouch,-even with the baytril you should see some results soon,but behavior is so very important--and start a chart for meds and weight /weigh her regularly/daily--keep her hydrated,using critical care which has probotics in it,metacam for pain and simethicone for upset tummy/gas/pain--has the dvm mentioned penicillin-G-injections-(not penicillin)-this could have quicker results.??--keep bowl of water grasses close,--you sound like a very good mom,--sincerely james waller


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 15, 2012)

If I put her in her cage she flops a lot and gets everything in her food and water bowls. I have been keeping her in a smaller crate that she doesn't roll around in as much and when she does I feel it is safer than a large cage because it is soft fabric/ mesh. I have been giving her critical care 4 times a day and I feed alfalfa by hand and some pellets and fresh veggies. I also give her these carrot slim things because they are crunchy and I am trying to make sure her teeth stay worn down. 

She is starting to stand more, but only in corners where she is a little supported. I am concerned about her eye that she can see out of not the one where because of the tilt it stays closed, but the other one I notice it like, I don't want to say goes back and forth, but it does it just looks like it is rolling though. If I hold her in certain positions it stops. Is she dizzy? 

The only improvement right now is that she is standing more and when she falls instead of just laying there most of the time she will try to stand. Whenever I give her medicine and critical care I massage her a little and lift her front leg to tilt her head up right. That is what I am doing for physical therapy so far. She goes back to the vet on Thursday. Today she just had her 3rd dose of panacur and later today will get her 3rd dose of metacam.

Medicine schedule is:

8-9 a.m.- First dose of baytril and some critical care.

12 p.m.- Panacur and some critical care mixed with some benebac probiotic.

5 p.m.- Metacam and some critical care.

8-9 p.m.- second dose of Baytril and some critical care.


I tried to space it out so it isn't everything at once.
Of course in between all that I give water through a syringe and hand feed her hay/ pellets/ veggies.

She eats everything I give her. Her poo is a little smaller than normal and darker. What does that mean? I still pinch the skin between the shoulder blades to make sure she isn't dehydrated.


Thanks again everyone! I really appreciate the support.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 15, 2012)

james waller wrote:


> bri13194 wrote:
> 
> 
> > She rolled a lot last night the way it is tilted it is just so hard for her to stand she lays down a lot more now. She has been struggling to eat because of her balance. She will take food from me still so that's good, but she just can't get it on her own. I am giving her critical care more often now. I also try to syringe water for her and she drinks it. I give her veggies that I wash really good to keep her hydrated. I test the skin between her shoulders to make sure she is not dehydrated.
> ...



I will start to weigh her and no she did not suggest that. I will discuss that with her on Thursday.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 15, 2012)

Geoff wrote:


> As someone already mentioned, most head tilts are due to E. canailculi, a parasite that lives in the kidneys but can infection nervous and other tissues as well.. .in the brain it tends to cause head tilts, but can also cause seizures, blindness etc. that is what the Panacur while be treating (and with luck, working to cure, too). It does not always help. You should be also apply antibiotic ointment regularly to the 'down eye' as that one tends to rub on the ground all the time (soft bedding helps) and corneal damage is common with rolling or head tilt bunnies. You don't want to lose the eye while waiting for the head tilt to improve.
> 
> Caution with steroids... I have read that a single dose of dexamethasone can sometimes be helpful, but I have not had any luck with that and have not tried it for many years now. Bunnies often have serious problems with steroids.



I have a triple antibiotic ointment (not specifically from a vet just in our first aid kit) will that work?


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 15, 2012)

***Scratch that. I have antibiotic ointment for EYES for people will that be ok?***


----------



## JBun (Oct 15, 2012)

I think the eye rolling has to do with the head tilt. I would mention it to your vet. You don't use a regular antibiotic oinment for the eye. You need something specifically for eyes. There's terramycin ophthalmic ointment you can buy online or feed or horse tack store will sometimes have it, or you could get something from your vet.

It can take some time before you start seeing improvement. It's good that she'll eat with your help. I think you're doing a wonderful job. This is one of the harder illnesses and it takes alot of time and tender care to help the bun through it.

The smaller darker poop might be because she's not eating as much hay, and because the critical care would also be a change in her diet, so that might have something to do with it too.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 15, 2012)

I realized after I put that, that you obviously need eye ointment not regular ointment. I will look in to buying some right away.
:headsmack

That is what I figured with the poop. I will try to give her more hay. Thanks again.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 16, 2012)

bri13194 wrote:


> I realized after I put that, that you obviously need eye ointment not regular ointment. I will look in to buying some right away.
> :headsmack
> 
> That is what I figured with the poop. I will try to give her more hay. Thanks again.


--yes,poops are very important--to save time and perhaps frustrations here is my link to my sanity http://www.medirabbit.com --no poops within 12-24 hr.is an emergency--i repeat,you sound like a very good mom,,-sincerely james wallerray::big wink:ray:


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 16, 2012)

james waller wrote:


> bri13194 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I realized after I put that, that you obviously need eye ointment not regular ointment. I will look in to buying some right away.
> ...



She is pooping for sure. I just fed her a lot of alfalfa hay so I am hoping it helps. I am going to give her some orchard grass in the morning, but since I need to sleep I like giving her the hay with more calcium etc at night. It is a good thing I work at home for my mom. 

If it wasn't for that I wouldn't be able to feed and check on her several times a day. She is still standing up most of the time now and when she falls over she doesn't freak out and flip like crazy she stays calm and gets back up, well most of the time at least. I am just praying to wake up and find her head less tilted. Feels like it is taking forever 
:sosad


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 16, 2012)

james waller wrote:


> bri13194 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I realized after I put that, that you obviously need eye ointment not regular ointment. I will look in to buying some right away.
> ...



Thanks for the link. I will definitely check it out.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 16, 2012)

She needs to be on more than just Baytril. Ask for Chloramphenicol, I'd prefer it over the PenG suggestion, but that should work too. Combined with the Baytril, you hopefully will see improvement. 

sas :clover:


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 16, 2012)

Pipp wrote:


> She needs to be on more than just Baytril. Ask for Chloramphenicol, I'd prefer it over the PenG suggestion, but that should work too. Combined with the Baytril, you hopefully will see improvement.
> 
> sas :clover:




Does that help the ear infection? I also read Azithromycin is good too. There is just so many different ones to choose from. Don't know which to ask my vet about. I might just take a list in and we can see what we come up with. Thanks.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 16, 2012)

Because she is standing more I put some hay next to her and she is nibbling on it.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 17, 2012)

bri13194 wrote:


> Because she is standing more I put some hay next to her and she is nibbling on it.


---i love it when a plan comes together,--i know how busy you are taking care of the critter,-i have been doing this for about 9 years---just answer when or if you can -no.one will think worse of you--awsome job,--sincerely james wallerray::innocent:big wink::big wink::wink


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 17, 2012)

bri13194 wrote:


> Pipp wrote:
> 
> 
> > She needs to be on more than just Baytril. Ask for Chloramphenicol, I'd prefer it over the PenG suggestion, but that should work too. Combined with the Baytril, you hopefully will see improvement.
> ...


---the cultures/blood work will define the particular bacterium causing the problem--with some luck the baytril will do the trick--note:behavior should improve or stablize before tests results come back (one week)--if not notify exotic dvm immediately---sincerely james waller--ray::shock::innocent:innocent:big wink:


----------



## Geoff (Oct 17, 2012)

Bacterial inner ear infections CAN cause head tilt, but by far more common is E cannuliculi, (a parasite, not bacterium).. .so all the penicillin, Baytril and Azithromycin in the world may not make the least amount of difference... Panacur is more likely to be the effective medication in this case, but you usually need to give it for a month or so. It is very hard to culture any bacteria that would be causing an inner ear infection anyway (how would you get a sample?). You can do serology for Pasteurella, but a positive titer will not mean that is what is causing your rabbit's head tilt. I am not saying NOT to use antibiotics, either... but concentrate on keeping up with her Panacur.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 17, 2012)

Geoff wrote:


> Bacterial inner ear infections CAN cause head tilt, but by far more common is E cannuliculi, (a parasite, not bacterium).. .so all the penicillin, Baytril and Azithromycin in the world may not make the least amount of difference... Panacur is more likely to be the effective medication in this case, but you usually need to give it for a month or so. It is very hard to culture any bacteria that would be causing an inner ear infection anyway (how would you get a sample?). You can do serology for Pasteurella, but a positive titer will not mean that is what is causing your rabbit's head tilt. I am not saying NOT to use antibiotics, either... but concentrate on keeping up with her Panacur.



Hopefully the test results are in today and I will know for sure.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 17, 2012)

Hate to argue with a vet, LOL! But ear infections are far more common here on RO. Probably 1 in 10 is EC, the others are inner ear infections. BUT we always recommend treating for both! (Or at least we're supposed to. Oops). 

If it is EC, ask your vet about Ponazuril. 

sas :clover:


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just moved her into a small playpen, but it is bigger than the dog crate. She doesn't flop like crazy anymore, when she falls she pulls herself back up slowly so she is more balanced and she is eating out of her bowl today. Still doesn't drink out of her bowl, but that could be because I gave her some cucumber earlier since they are watery to make sure she doesn't dehydrate. She has almost finish eating all her food. 

I want to post a pictue of her so you guys can see the tilt I just don't know how to do it. :?


----------



## JBun (Oct 17, 2012)

That's good news. It sounds like she's improving. Be ready for the possibility of a downturn. The other stories I've read about where people have experienced this with their rabbit, often mention improvement in the beginning, then a downturn, then they start to improve again. Just wanted to make you aware of this, so if it happens, you'll know what's going on. Just keep up with the full month of Panacur even if she gets to the point that she seems better. Everything I've read indicates this is very important.

If she's used to veggies, they are actually a really good way for your rabbit to get some of the water that they need.

I wish I could help with the pictures but I haven't tried yet myself. These are the instructions if you can figure it out:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=69688&forum_id=66


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 17, 2012)

ray:
I haven't had experience with head tilt but I can imagine how hard it must be. So sorry you and your bunny have had to go through this but I'm very glad she's feeling better. Just want to send good thoughts and hugs from my house to yours.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 17, 2012)

JBun wrote:


> That's good news. It sounds like she's improving. Be ready for the possibility of a downturn. The other stories I've read about where people have experienced this with their rabbit, often mention improvement in the beginning, then a downturn, then they start to improve again. Just wanted to make you aware of this, so if it happens, you'll know what's going on. Just keep up with the full month of Panacur even if she gets to the point that she seems better. Everything I've read indicates this is very important.
> 
> If she's used to veggies, they are actually a really good way for your rabbit to get some of the water that they need.
> 
> ...




Thanks hopefully I can. She does seem better, but worse at the same time. She has no energy. She eats and then pauses to breathe and stands over her bowl for awhile then starts to eat again. Same thing if I hand feed her when before she would eat up everything and kept trying to move which caused crazy flopping and now she is very calm and slow, she also has been sleeping a lot more. She is also easily out of breath every little thing is very strenuous for her, but even if she is tired and out of breath she still tries to eat and so far today has eaten a lot. 

Haven't given her any critical care today, I plan on only giving her some before bed and see how she is. I am so glad I just ordered this Living World Ergonomic dish and it is slanted for comfort and it is perfect for her. She puts her two front paws on it then reaches down for food. It isn't the easiest, but it is much easier on her.

I honestly don't know how it could possibly get worse and I know it is an up down thing. I am scared for anything worse than now. I am also scared that it's just going to be up and down forever. I just hope she is headed down a good path and continues, but I know that isn't always the case. :/


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh and her poop is still on the small side, but isn't as soft it is normal just smaller and she is peeing fine still.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 17, 2012)

[img




[/img]



Finally able to get a pic up. This is my little True eating on her own from her new bowl today.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 17, 2012)

oh wow, that's so bad! poor little bunny! I'd be so scared if one of my bunnies had a head tilt like that - I really hope you can get her fixed up soon. ray:


----------



## JBun (Oct 18, 2012)

Your poor baby. That's actually a really good thing though, that she is able to eat on her own like that. My bun that had EC couldn't even eat on his own because the head tilt was so bad. So her eating like that is great. She may just be more sedate cause this is wearing her out. The panacur could be affecting her too. If it really worries you, you should bring it up with your vet to see if it's anything to be alarmed about. With her eating on her own, it just seems that she would only be able to do that now because she's improving.

Does she seem to be drinking ok?


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 18, 2012)

JBun wrote:


> Your poor baby. That's actually a really good thing though, that she is able to eat on her own like that. My bun that had EC couldn't even eat on his own because the head tilt was so bad. So her eating like that is great. She may just be more sedate cause this is wearing her out. The panacur could be affecting her too. If it really worries you, you should bring it up with your vet to see if it's anything to be alarmed about. With her eating on her own, it just seems that she would only be able to do that now because she's improving.
> 
> Does she seem to be drinking ok?



Haven't seen her drink yet, but I haven't watched her 24/7 I actually got out tonight to see a movie. I force a little water with a syringe throughout the day and give her veggies that I wash in water and put extra in her critical care. She is peeing normally. Hopefully I see her drinking more on her own soon though. :/


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am a little concerned this morning. She has been laying down a lot all morning. She will sit her self up and she looks sleepy like her eyes want to close then she falls over and lays there sometimes asleep sometimes awake. I don't know if she is just exhausted and needs to rest or if her body is giving up. I am guessing this the down part. Her vet appointment is at 5 p.m. It is 11:17 a.m. over here right now.

Is there anything I should do? She still took her medicine when I gave it to her and her poop has been getting better and better. She has pee spots everywhere so I know she is peeing good too. There are food crumbs in her water so I am assuming she drank some last night. Overall I think she is really tired today. Yesterday she was just moved into the playpen and was eating a lot and moving around a lot, more than usual at least, which may have been more than her body could handle. I am just praying that her body isn't giving up.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and yesterday I only gave her critical care once before bed. I had been giving it to her at least 4 times a day before, but she was eating so well yesterday so I didn't think she needed as much. The day before yesterday she only had it three times because I fed her a lot by hand. I don't have much of it left I was going to pick some more up today after her appt. My vet doesn't have any on hand so I need to go to another vets office. Could this be why she is so fatigued? :?


----------



## Pipp (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd get her back to the vet early and get her some fluids and try some aggressive antibiotics and parasite treatments. 


sas ray:


----------



## JBun (Oct 18, 2012)

That does sound a little concerning. Has she been eating on her own today at all? If she's eating and just seems tired, she might be ok til your appointment. If she seems lethargic and won't eat and won't get up, you should call your vet. It's really hard to know, but even tnen, I think you're already doing everything that can possibly be done to help her. Just make sure she's staying hydrated, that's really important. With you not feeding her as much critical care and with her eating dry pellets again, she'll need more water, either from veggies or from her drinking or you syringing it to her. Did the vet show you how to check for dyhydration? If she's dehydrated it could also be a cause for the fatigue. I think it's gemerally about 1 oz. of water per pound of rabbit. With also doing veggies, you'll just have to guess how much you think she's getting from those.

Edit: Maybe Pipp is right about getting her to the vet early. If she's dehydrated, she really needs to get some fluids in her, and they can do that quickly. At least give them a call and explain your concerns.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 18, 2012)

She does stand up sometimes, but she is just really tired. She has eaten on her own today and I am still syringing water. I have no ride to the vet until 4:45 that is why her appointment is at 5. I am going to give her some critical care to see if it helps. Her skin is not tenting and her eyes are moist. I don't think she is dehydrated, I do think she is super exhausted though. :/ 

When I go to the vet I will ask about giving her some fluids.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 18, 2012)

How did it go at the vet's? 


sas :clover:


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

She was given I.V. fluids and they switched me to a different antibiotic because even though she likes to use baytril she didn't want a tolerance built to it (at least I think that is what she meant, I am unsure really) yet didn't want to switch it because she heard a slight wheezing sound in her lungs. She ended up switching me to Chloramphenicol. 

I am going to continue Panacur and the metacam stopped today and in two day I am going to pick up four injections. I don't remember the name, but it is taking the place of metacam. She will get it Saturday and Sunday then Tuesday then Thursday. They will hopefully have the blood results in tomorrow. She said her ear looked better. So I don't know where we go from here not until those blood results come back. 

Now I am concerned that what if it isn't parasites nor an ear infection. What am I supposed to do then. She has been on Panacur for almost a week and barely any improvement. At this point I am feeling useless. All I want is for her to be happy and healthy again.


----------



## JBun (Oct 19, 2012)

If it is EC then a week of not much improvement actually isn't uncommon from everything I've read. I think it can take a few weeks to see improvement. But actually if it is EC, her not getting worse is incredibly good. With EC it can go downhill really fast. So just halting that downward progession is really something to feel optimistic about.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

JBun wrote:


> If it is EC then a week of not much improvement actually isn't uncommon from everything I've read. I think it can take a few weeks to see improvement. But actually if it is EC, her not getting worse is incredibly good. With EC it can go downhill really fast. So just halting that downward progession is really something to feel optimistic about.



That makes me feel better. I thought I should have seen some improvement by now. I have been planning on building them a 5x8 ft insulated shed and I am so excited for it, but with all this going on i'm not sure I can afford it. My mom knows how excited I was and she is willing to pay for it, but their my rabbits and I feel guilty and want to help out at least, but little True has cost me over 500 dollars so far. I am hoping she starts improving because I am almost out of options for money. Not that it is anyone's problem, but that is why I am sounding a bit frustrated right now. I honest to god just want her to be better and live a nice life in her what is going to be an awesome shed. 
 :cry1: :expressionless   :expressionless ray:


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 19, 2012)

I would be frustrated, too! it must be so hard to have to watch a poor little bunny go through so much when all you want for her is a great life


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

How worried do you all think I should be about the wheezing? She said she could do an xray, but one I am assuming that is over 100 dollars and I can't afford that right now and two she said it wouldn't make a difference if it confirmed pneumonia she was already on antibiotics. (she didn't seem too concerned about it)

The last thing I want is for her to get that too. My rabbit that I was very close to died almost a year ago from pneumonia and I had no interest in getting another rabbit because she was just so special to me and I thought I wouldn't be able to handle it, but these two great bunnies came into my life and I don't regret it, it is just something I didn't want to have to go through especially this soon. 

I forgot to mention I got the ointment for her eyes (which was almost $40 for a small itty bitty tube)I put it in her top eye which had been bulging a bit and it immediately looked better and she was blinking which she had a a somewhat hard time doing before. The other eye I had to use a warm washcloth to clean first and I put the ointment in, I hope it helps because the pink part at the top is a bit swollen.

At the moment she is eating some food. I gave her some critical care for the night and now I am off too bed. Goodnight and thanks again.  :expressionless


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 19, 2012)

bri13194 wrote:


> How worried do you all think I should be about the wheezing? She said she could do an xray, but one I am assuming that is over 100 dollars and I can't afford that right now and two she said it wouldn't make a difference if it confirmed pneumonia she was already on antibiotics. (she didn't seem too concerned about it)
> 
> The last thing I want is for her to get that too. My rabbit that I was very close to died almost a year ago from pneumonia and I had no interest in getting another rabbit because she was just so special to me and I thought I wouldn't be able to handle it, but these two great bunnies came into my life and I don't regret it, it is just something I didn't want to have to go through especially this soon.
> 
> ...


---waiting for test results,i am pleased that you are so caring a real mom,--you mentioned eye ointment is it teramyicin-or-gentamicin,--just curious,-i hope there is no bulging eye--without a facial radiograph,one might think of cranial tumor,--does the dvm agree / bulging eye-??--,--sincerely james waller--if you have a chance check medirabbit.com


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

james waller wrote:


> bri13194 wrote:
> 
> 
> > How worried do you all think I should be about the wheezing? She said she could do an xray, but one I am assuming that is over 100 dollars and I can't afford that right now and two she said it wouldn't make a difference if it confirmed pneumonia she was already on antibiotics. (she didn't seem too concerned about it)
> ...



It is gentamicin. It isn't like BULGING lol it was just out more...? She wasn't at all concerned about it as the position of her head is most likely the cause. It is fine now with the ointment in it.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

Because of the wheezing thing I am now terrified it is going to be pasteurella. God I can't wait for these blood results to come in. This is getting ridiculous. I don't understand why it takes sooooo long.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 19, 2012)

Ahhh, yet another white headtilt bunny.. Ok, sometimes I start to wonder, I have seen SO many.. 


This sounds identical to my head tilt bunny's situation.

Is she drinking plenty of water? Can you ask the vet if you could possibly give Sub-Q fluids at home on your own? I found for my head tilt bunny Jelly, fluids were a HUGE help, and it would be so nice if you could do them from home so as to not stress her out with the car ride. My bunnies after several days of bad head tilt was extremly dehydrated and ended up with horrible GI stasis.

As far as wheezing, I noticed this with my head tilt bunny as well. I got all sorts of bloodwork done and it came up negative to EC and Pasturella and the CBC showed us hardly anything. I felt the exact same way with the bloodwork taking forever. It was horible- I ended up needing to put my bunny to sleep before blood results even came back..literally the next morning they called us to let us know what the blood had shown (or rather, had not shown)

If she's rolling, It is a really good idea to do bumpers going around the cage/pen so she won't get injured. I was especailly worried with my bun about injury to her back from rolling and thrashing. 

I ended up staying up each night with my bun for about a week to keep her from getting injured rolling. It was very tiring though, so don't wear yourself out to the extent that you end up feeling like you can't keep doing it though things may look hard and not get better for a bit.

Praying your bunny gets better soon~head tilt is so miserable to watch your bunny go through!


----------



## JBun (Oct 19, 2012)

I know how hard it is having a sick rabbit. I just had to keep reminding myself that all I could do was try my best to get them the help they needed, and you're doing that. I tried concentrating on what I needed to be doing to help my bun, the feeding and giving meds, so I didn't worry about all the other things.

Does the wheezing maybe just have to do with the head tilt just constricting her airway a little or did the vet actually hear congestion in her lungs? Well, if it is something, at least you already have her on antibiotics, so maybe that will take care of it.

Your bun is lucky such a caring person found her. Not everyone would do what you've done for your rabbit.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

JBun wrote:


> I know how hard it is having a sick rabbit. I just had to keep reminding myself that all I could do was try my best to get them the help they needed, and your doing that. I tried concentrating on what I needed to be doing to help my bun, the feeding and giving meds, so I didn't worry about all the other things.
> 
> Does the wheezing maybe just have to do with the head tilt just constricting her airway a little or did the vet actually hear congestion in her lungs? Well, if it is something, at least you already have her on antibiotics, so maybe that will take care of it.
> 
> Your bun is lucky such a caring person found her. Not everyone would do what you've done for your rabbit.



Just gave her the antibiotics. Unfortunately she is still not doing well at all today. She can't stand up completely. I put her in a towel last night with the sides rolled up to support her and she was still there by morning. She had her food bowl next to her though and ate all her hay. She will eat a bit if I put the hay right next to her, but she gets really tired. She will still take all her meds and critical care. She is still pooping and peeing. I don't know what to do now it seems like she is trying so hard because she does try to eat, but her body is giving up. 

Last night I was scared she wouldn't make it through the night. Now I am terrified for what the rest of the day has to bring because I feel she is declining. I can't get her back to the vet until later today, but what can they do? She already went yesterday and had fluids which really didn't improve much anything. My poor baby is slipping away.... :cry2


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

She is not rolling anymore so bumpers are not necessary at the moment. :/


----------



## Geoff (Oct 19, 2012)

BAck when I first started treating bunnies for head tilt, cases of E canaliculi were assumed to be lost causes... but for some reason we just didn't try that hard to cure them... turns out long term medications are needed to get the upper hand on this bug... 1 week of panacur is not likely to do much... but perhaps a month or so will.. and Panacur is the least of the 3 azoles used to treat this bug. Oxybendazole and albendazole are supposedly somewhat more effective (but fraught with a few more side effect possibilities- some rather scary). I have treated one rabbit with albendazole and it did OK... but that is hardly much experience. It took about a month for the head tilt to resolve. And these drugs only work if you have a relatively mild case or no severe brain damage has been done yet (all the drugs in the world may not cure these more severely effected rabbits). Someone mentioned recently the use of Ponazuril, a great drug for getting rid of coccidia in many species of pet, but I cannot say I have ever tried this for E canaliculi. Seems rather safe at the approved dosages, but I really have no idea if it's a good drug for this parasite.

In other words, be patient... many of these rabbits will get better no matter what you do... their brains seem to adjust to the constant vertigo and they eventually seem to flatten out a bit. If your rabbit can eat and drink, that is a huge bonus as many of these rabbits are so dizzy they roll constantly until they roll into a wall... and their heads are turned nearly 360 degrees! These guys don't do as well... but even some of them turn around.

I hate to do this, but I am going to have to edit these above comments. Today I read about Dr. Rosenthals work in rabbit rescue , E cuniculi testing, and her experiences looking for this parasite in the necropsied rabbits that tested positive (and died of something else). Turns out her findings do NOT support the common diagnosis of E cuniculi in most rabbits and recommends more thorough neuro consults, blood work and imaging (like MRIs) to diagnose head tilting... turns out most rabbits with even positive titers to E cuniculi are indeed negative for the disease.. .and your rabbit, having tested negative, is very unlikely to be needing the Panacur after all... and there are some long term neurological problems with giving Panacur as well (I thought it was a bit more safe than that). So she recommends long term abs or, if no improvement, giving up and doing what's best for each individual patient (some will just not get better sadly).


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd take a look over this website:

http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/ecuniculi.htm

I treated a rabbit for wry neck according to these suggestions. He was only 5 weeks old so I wasn't sure how he'd tolerate such large amounts of medication but he was back to normal within 2 weeks.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am trying very hard to be patient, but she looks like she is slipping away. I feel like she is dying.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

I think she is having a problem with her whole right side she seems a bit stiff. Her breath seems shallow, but it is hard to tell cause she is a small animal. :?


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

Right now I have her wrapped up. I am trying to hold her down on her other side to maybe relieve her right side of pressure. Just gave her some cilantro that I soaked for a bit and she ate almost all of it. I am now massaging her neck a bit.


----------



## JBun (Oct 19, 2012)

I came across this article that talks about one persons experience using fenbendazole(panacur) and ivermectin to treat a rabbit with head tilt. You could ask your vet about it.

http://chiefio.wordpress.com/2011/06/16/encephalitozoon-cuniculi-rabbits-cure/

The massaging her stiff muscles should help her a lot. That's still a really good thing that she is continuing to eat. It's when they stop eating that you really need to worry.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

JBun wrote:


> I came across this article that talks about one persons experience using fenbendazole(panacur) and ivermectin to treat a rabbit with head tilt. You could ask your vet about it.
> 
> http://chiefio.wordpress.com/2011/06/16/encephalitozoon-cuniculi-rabbits-cure/
> 
> The massaging her stiff muscles should help her a lot. That's still a really good thing that she is continuing to eat. It's when they stop eating that you really need to worry.




I noticed right now that having her on the opposite side causes the open eye to bulge out more and she keeps the left ear down now. Her head is tilted to the right and her left eye is the open one and also the one that is bulging. I thought flipping her over like this would help the closed eye, but it seems to make the other one worse. Should I not put her in this position? is this a sign of something in her brain like a tumor or abscess?


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

In an upright position it seems to bulge less..?


----------



## JBun (Oct 19, 2012)

It could mean that there is some sort of pressure in there. I wouldn't put her on that side if that's what's happening. You could call your vet office and ask them about there being pressure on her eye and what can be done about it. 

I would stick with massaging her stiff muscles and keeping her in a position that seems most comfortable to her. And keep the fluids up. Dehydration is always a major concern when rabbits aren't drinking on their own.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am going to get some unflavored pedialyte to mix with the critical care later today.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

*JBun wrote: *


> It could mean that there is some sort of pressure in there. I wouldn't put her on that side if that's what's happening. You could call your vet office and ask them about there being pressure on her eye and what can be done about it.
> 
> I would stick with massaging her stiff muscles and keeping her in a position that seems most comfortable to her. And keep the fluids up. Dehydration is always a major concern when rabbits aren't drinking on their own.


Called up the vet. She wants to go ahead and start the injections today and if these don't do it she is not sure what we could possibly do next. So basically this is make it or break it. She will also send me home with fluids. What do you guys think? She wanted her to be off the Metacam for at least 2 days and now we are just going to give her the injections today? I am concerned and when I go I will talk to her about it more. Still no results yet from the blood work. I just don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

After everything thing I said can anyone tell me how much critical care she should get and how often? I have read about it, but keep getting mixed answers. Any recommendations? I think I am going to wake up atleast once at night to give her some starting tonight. Maybe give it 4-6 times a day? :?


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

Went to the vet. The injections are Dexamethasone. I didn't realize until I got there that this is a steroid. I am nervous to give this to her. I got the fluids to giver her also. What do you guys think about using steroids already?

On top of all of this though, the place I was planning on getting the critical care from was confused over the phone thinking I needed critical care for a small animal that is critical. I said over the phone "do you carry oxbow critical care for small animals" she said yes and I asked "can I just go in and buy it" she said yes, I went in and they do not have it, the "small animal" vet didn't even know what it was. Now I don't know what to do other than hand feed her and try to syringe pellets if I can even get the mixture thin enough. What about pumpkin? how does that work exactly?


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

I guess I am just going to give her the shot. She is having trouble eating hay now and I don't want things to get any worse. If she shows no improvement by Sunday I might put her to sleep. This is all getting to hard to watch. Not even sure she will make it to Sunday. Not sure she will make it through the night. Would you give her the steroids? Anyone please answer. 




***She is eating some hay right now I don't know if maybe the fluids perked her up a bit, I gave them to her a hour ago. She is still laying down though. I am going to get a towel and put it under her side to keep her up. She is already getting tired and starting to stop eating the hay.***


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 19, 2012)

bri13194 wrote:


> I guess I am just going to give her the shot. She is having trouble eating hay now and I don't want things to get any worse. If she shows no improvement by Sunday I might put her to sleep. This is all getting to hard to watch. Not even sure she will make it to Sunday. Not sure she will make it through the night. Would you give her the steroids? Anyone please answer.


--i have read most of these posts and i have tried to not inundate you with data,-when we are at our wits end is when we find our ability to continue--you are doing your best this is very important--we will all pray for recovery,,-they all deserve it.--sincerely james waller--ray:ray::innocent


----------



## Pipp (Oct 19, 2012)

I'd give her Medicam and not the steroid. 

I'd also have her on BOTH the Baytril and the Chlor Palm. 


sas ray:


----------



## Pipp (Oct 19, 2012)

PS: The steroid can be used if you truly think it's a life or death situation. It's just a gamble, not a death sentence.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 19, 2012)

I do not have anymore medicam and yes I do believe if I don't do the steroids she won't make it. Not really sure she will, even with the steroids.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 20, 2012)

I gave her the injection. Going to see if she will take some mashed pellets before bed and I guess by morning I will know if these steroids helped a bit. ray: :expressionless


----------



## JBun (Oct 20, 2012)

If you feel like she is fading, then trying the steriods might be the best thing. 

Soak the pellets in warm water to soften it up. If you have a large syringe, you might be able to get that to work to give her the pellet slurry. Or you can try using a spoon or butterknife and try to get her to eat it off of one of those. So, is she not eating enough pellets and hay on her own? The amount of critical care that you give just depends on how much she is also eating on her own. Now that you are giving a pellet slurry, estimate how much you usually gave her when she wasn't sick, and divide it up into several feedings like 4 hours apart, 6 times a day. Keep giving the leafy greens too. You could try canned pumpkin but if she'll take her softened pellets that would probably be better for her. If you use the pumpkin it's the plain stuff, not the pie filling.

Where did you get the critical care that you've been feeding her? Try calling around to the different rabbit vets around you to see if anyone has critical care. Here's a place in No. California that has it.

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=17858

This isn't the fine grind so you need a large enough syringe that it will squeeze through, if you get this kind.

I feel so bad for you and your bun. I really hope the steriods help her. If she's doing well enough tomorrow, you could ask your vet about giving her ivermectin. Some people have had success with it in treating EC.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 20, 2012)

ray:


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 20, 2012)

JBun wrote:


> If you feel like she is fading, then trying the steriods might be the best thing.
> 
> Soak the pellets in warm water to soften it up. If you have a large syringe, you might be able to get that to work to give her the pellet slurry. Or you can try using a spoon or butterknife and try to get her to eat it off of one of those. So, is she not eating enough pellets and hay on her own? The amount of critical care that you give just depends on how much she is also eating on her own. Now that you are giving a pellet slurry, estimate how much you usually gave her when she wasn't sick, and divide it up into several feedings like 4 hours apart, 6 times a day. Keep giving the leafy greens too. You could try canned pumpkin but if she'll take her softened pellets that would probably be better for her. If you use the pumpkin it's the plain stuff, not the pie filling.
> 
> ...




Wish I could have asked her about it today, but she wasn't in, it was just a vet tech that helped me. I had critical care left over from a guinea pig who had some while sick and I didn't have much, but it worked for a few days. Unfortunately that place is in northern Cali and I am in southern California. I hope they help her too. I am just not ready to lose her I love her sooo much. :hearts :hearts :hearts

I hope her blood work finally comes in tomorrow. I am just dying to know if it is positive for EC or not. :expressionless :?

Don't know if anyone knows the answer, but if the steroids work what is it they will help her do? It's suppose to help the head tilt right? Anyways thanks again.  :expressionless  ray:


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 20, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> ray:



Thank you. :') ray:


----------



## JBun (Oct 20, 2012)

I think the steroids are to bring down the inflammation in the brain and head. So check her in the morning and see if her bulging eye seems any better.

I would call your vet office tomorrow morning and see if you can come pick up some critical care, unless the mashed pellets seems to be working ok for you.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 20, 2012)

I really hope the steroids improve matters! my bunns and I will be thinking happy thoughts for your bunny tonight


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 20, 2012)

JBun wrote:


> I think the steroids are to bring down the inflammation in the brain and head. So check her in the morning and see if her bulging eye seems any better.
> 
> I would call your vet office tomorrow morning and see if you can come pick up some critical care, unless the mashed pellets seems to be working ok for you.



My vet doesn't have any on hand and neither do any of the few vets I called around for. I will try again tomorrow. The pellets are okay for the moment. She is getting fluids too now so I think as long as the steroids help we are all good. Hopefully.... ray:


----------



## whitelop (Oct 20, 2012)

I've been reading though all of this, and I'm so sorry that you're having to deal with this! I'm so sorry for your poor adorable bun. 
I don't have much to add, other than my bun and I are sending good thoughts to you and yours. 

I don't know anything about treating head tilt or anything you're dealing with. But I know when other animals take steroids and when people take steroids, it causes increased thirst. I don't know if your vet told you that(she probably did) but, thats something to keep in mind, if the same applies to bunnies(it may not) 

I think that you're doing the absolute best you can do for your poor little bun. Keep up the good work and the kind heart. Again, my thoughts and best wishes are with you!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 20, 2012)

How's she doing this morning?

I know when Jelly had tilt, the vet told us we would not do steriods unless the rolling got SUPER bad. This leads me to believe it could help with that. ? I'm not sure.

Pryaing for both your bun and you. I'll never forget going through the same thing with my bunny and how difficult that was.

All else I can say-Keep her hydrated, keep food in her tummy, keep her warm and don't let her roll too much (if she's rolling which I thought you'd said she was).


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 20, 2012)

Nevermind, I just read that you said she isn't rolling anymore. I'd think that's a good sign-maybe the Panacur is helping? That is one of the toughest parts as you have to keep them from getting injured.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 20, 2012)

How is she doing today? I found some websites that might help

http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/headtilt.shtml

http://www.onthewonk.com/?p=4.What+...trk=menu:What Treatment Should My Rabbit Have

http://www.mohrs.org/hrswebpg19.html

Please keep us updated on what happens. We are all praying for her ray:


----------



## Ape337 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just stopping by to offer thoughts and prayers ray:


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 20, 2012)

She is still the same this morning. She is still eating hay when it is next to her but she is still laying down. I can't really tell if the bulging eye went down or not, I think maybe a little. She had some mashed pellets and hay so far today. Going to call the vet to see if blood work came in yet, but I doubt it because they said they would call. Thank you for the prayers.  ray: :expressionless


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 20, 2012)

â¥Ilovemyrabbitâ¥ wrote:


> How is she doing today? I found some websites that might help
> 
> http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/headtilt.shtml
> 
> ...



Thank you, I will try to look at those later today.


----------



## JBun (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm glad she's eating today. I was thinking that maybe she's laying down so much because it makes her feel dizzy when she stands up. So maybe it just makes her feel a little better to be laying down.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 20, 2012)

nag the hell out of them until they put a rush on it just to get rid of you!


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 20, 2012)

JBun wrote:


> I'm glad she's eating today. I was thinking that maybe she's laying down so much because it makes her feel dizzy when she stands up. So maybe it just makes her feel a little better to be laying down.



I am actually starting to think she might be slightly paralyzed and that is why she lays down, I guess it is something that can happen with the head tilt, but as I said yesterday I feel that something is wrong with her right side. The blood results are in, but the vet is in surgery so I am awaiting his call. He is taking forever the suspense is killing me! All I know is they want to retest her again in two weeks. I don't know if she will even improve by then, I don't want her to be laying down for weeks. Plus the test is $182 which will bring the grand total to almost $800. Hopefully the second shot will give her body the kick it needs. I have to give her fluids again later today and I hate doing it the needle is sooo big I feel so bad. Will update as soo. As I get the call from the vet. Thanks again. :expressionless


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 20, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> nag the hell out of them until they put a rush on it just to get rid of you!



Believe me I tried. I call everyday twice a day, but unfortunately it's is the lab that needs to be nagged not the vet clinic. Everyone over there is as Anxious as me. All I do when I call is ask if the results are in for my rabbit and they know it is for True. 

The results are in though, I am just awaiting a call from the vet himself. So prolonging this whole thing even more now ugh. :expressionless


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 20, 2012)

ugh. I hope the news is at least somewhat optimistic! ray:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 20, 2012)

When you say the one side seems paralyzed, what do you mean? Jelly had one side of her face kind of pulled up funny when she had tilt. I think it was caused by nerve damage in the inner ear, as we ended up thinking it was most probable that the tilt was caused by an ear infection.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 20, 2012)

Tell us when you get the blood test results.

In the meantime I will continue to pray for her ray:


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 20, 2012)

The vet is still in surgery. Once he is done he has to look over everything to familiarize himself with the case then he will call. So I am guessing in a few hours :/. 

Basically her right side seems a bit stiff, she is able to move the foot a bit so there is movement but she is stiff, while the other side doesn't seem as bad. She won't even stand if I put her in the right position she just keels over. :?


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 20, 2012)

darn it! I saw you'd posted and was thinking it was the test results, lol. I'm headed to bed soon but was really hoping to hear what the results were!


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 20, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> darn it! I saw you'd posted and was thinking it was the test results, lol. I'm headed to bed soon but was really hoping to hear what the results were!



Aww. Lol I know I'm sorry. Well hopefully when you wake up I will know the results. :expressionless


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 20, 2012)

you'd better! man, I hope it's something good! I can't imagine having to go through what you've been going through lately. I know I'd be a total wreck over it.

I want nothing more than for you to finally get a good night's sleep because your little girl is all better!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 20, 2012)

*Imbrium wrote: *


> you'd better! man, I hope it's something good! I can't imagine having to go through what you've been going through lately. I know I'd be a total wreck over it.
> 
> I want nothing more than for you to finally get a good night's sleep because your little girl is all better!


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 20, 2012)

Imbrium wrote:


> I want nothing more than for you to finally get a good night's sleep because your little girl is all better!




:yeahthat:


Once again, another thing we went through when Jelly had head tilt. Usually our vet at least doesn't do call-backs until after most appointments are done for the day. SO, that means we wouldn't hear back till later on. And, despite that, we'd be calling all day pestering.


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 20, 2012)

Unfortunately the blood test didn't tell us much. She was negative for E.Cuniculi. He said at this point unless I had like an MRI done they are not able to tell me much. It could be an inner ear thing or nerve damage. I asked how soon I should have seen some improvement from the steroids and he said it really should have helped after one dose, but to continue them and we'll see. 

Basically I am stuck between a rock and a hard place and there isn't anything else I can do. I wanted to ask about the medicine JBUN told me about, but I forgot the name and I was out when he called. Although we talked about using different antibiotics. The one I am using now is one of his favorites and he is actually surprised she has not showed any improvement on it. 

I don't know how much longer I can watch her go through this. I honestly can't take it anymore. Nothing is helping her and it is killing me. I don't want to lose her, but I feel I must let her go. It isn't fair to make her continue in this condition. I just don't know what to do.... :cry1:


----------



## FallenRabbit (Oct 20, 2012)

I am really sorry to hear this news!  I'm sorry you are having to go through this. I am hoping it gets better! Keep us updated!


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 21, 2012)

*Huggles* Oh dear- this sounds like what I went through a year and a half ago. Exactly. It is a horrible feeling when you can't do anything and watching a bunny who is that miserable is just terrible. I don't have much further advice as this is the time I came to feeling I couldn't watch my bunny suffer any more; all I can do is tell you I'm praying for all involved in the situation. Especially your sweet lil' bunny.ray:


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 21, 2012)

I have come to the heartbreaking decision to put True to sleep tomorrow if she makes it through the night. She is getting so thin and moves less and less. She can barely eat from the syringe anymore. She has diarrhea and her closed eye is getting worse. The pink part of her eye at the top is starting to come out even though the eye is closed. I can't stop crying right now this is so hard. I don't know how I will get through tomorrow. I will not be giving her the steroids tonight. Don't see the point in poking her again. Unless it can help ease any pain. Will it do that?

God I don't want to lose her, but I refuse to let her suffer anymore. </3 :cry1:


----------



## whitelop (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm am so sorry. That is a very heart breaking decision to make and I'm sorry that you have to make it. :tears2:


----------



## Geoff (Oct 21, 2012)

steroids will not help with the pain. You can always go back to the metacam tonight, though. I am sorry your bunny did not do well... this case has been a learning one for me as well as I have done a lot of recent literature research and catching up with the latest veterinary forum discussions about head tilts... and I have had to edit my comments back on the second page of this thread (thoughts have changed about E cuniculi as the cause of these problems). You did about everything you could have possibly done for True, though. At least she has to know you care about her. But I think you are making the right choice here, as hard as it is.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd skip the steroid but Metacam or a little Ibuprofen will ease the pain, and it might perk her up, but she needs to be hydrated and have food in her stomach to take it, catch 22. 

More aggressive antibiotics still might work. But its also very possible there is permanent damage. My lop has one side of her face paralyzed by an ear infection. 

I'd personally make the decision after another round of pain meds if she'll eat and drink enough, but you know your bunny and it's your call. 

Sorry you have to go through this.  


sas :sad:


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 21, 2012)

She does not eat or drink well at all as of right now. As much as I want to keep trying, I can't for the sake of her well being. As much as it kills me to make the decision I am relieved to know that tomorrow all her pain and suffering will finally be over. She is so lifeless right now I am not even sure she will make it till morning. My decision is firm. I will not be continuing treatment. 

I just want everyone to know I tried as hard as I could to fight for her and she tried her hardest to keep holding on. I love her so much and that is why I have made this final decision for her, I made it out of love. I will let everyone know what happens tomorrow. Thanks everyone so much for everything. ray: :tears2:  :expressionless :hearts


----------



## JBun (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you and your little bun. I think I can say that all of us here were hoping she would get better, but sometimes no matter how hard we try, they're just too sick to recover. We all know that you tried all you could to help her and that you are making this hard decision for her own welfare. I hope this night is a peaceful one for both of you.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 21, 2012)

You gave her your very best, Brianna, no question about that.  And you know what's best for your bunny. So sorry.  


sas


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 21, 2012)

Words cannot express how much I feel for you tonight. I just had a chance to read through this and it's clear how much you love True and how hard you have tried. Sending love and prayers.

ray:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh no I hate to see you go through this  I can't imagine how hard it would be to put my Ash to sleep. But you did all you could, and True will always be grateful for such a kind and loving owner. 

What does the vet say? does he think she can still live?

I'm sending love and prayers to you and True :heartbeat:ray:


----------



## Ape337 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am so sorry it has come to this. Even though it hurts this is the most difficult but kindest decision we ever have to make as pet owners. There really is only so much you can do and I think you have done it admirably. Please be comforted in the knowledge that you have the ability to recognize when you and your bunny have had enough. I really believe you have done everything you possibly could for her.

Prayers and hugs ray:
April


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry it has to end this way! we were all hoping for some solid answers followed by a recovery for poor True, but I guess sometimes that just isn't what the universe has in mind . you've been such a wonderful and loving caretaker to her and have done all you can to try to get her better... as much as it hurts, sometimes the best thing you can do for a beloved pet is to end their suffering.

binky free, little True :tears2:


----------



## bri13194 (Oct 21, 2012)

True has been laid to rest. I was with her every step of the way, even though they kept asking me if I was sure I was comfortable enough to watch, I knew before I got there I would not leave her side. I was in tears before they did it, but after I was just so relieved for her that I couldn't cry. It was so peaceful. She wasn't in any pain. I am going to have her cremated and when my shed is built I will put her on a shelf in there so she can watch over her buddy Trouble. 

I am doing okay and thank you everyone you helped me through the hardest thing in life I have ever done and for that I am Truly grateful. I will enjoy getting to know all of you more on this forum for years to come. I definitely want to introduce you all to my other rabbit Trouble. I know you will all fall for him just like me. 

Together or apart my bunnies will always be "True Trouble" to me. ray: :hearts 

:apollo: :headflick:


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 21, 2012)

aww, trouble's a cutie. I hope he does well with the loss of his companion.

I would've chosen to be in there with her, too - as tough as that may be, you'll always be thankful that you were with her in those final moments, reminding her that she was truly loved in life.

again, I'm so sorry for all that you and True have had to go through. I'm in tears over the sad news, though I know you did what was best for True and I'm glad that her suffering has come to an end.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 21, 2012)

Binky pain free True :rainbow:


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 21, 2012)

Your story has brought me to tears. My heart goes out to you. I am so very sorry for your loss. You did the right thing to help her find peace and to stay with her. Bless your heart.

Binkie Free, Sweet True!!!
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh dear, I was thinking about True all day. I'm am so sorry she wasn't able to make a recovery from this-Head tilt is such a terrible thing.

Though putting a bunny like this to sleep is a horrible decision to have to make :tears2:, I think you did the right thing; when they're that sick, you've gotta look at their quality of life. You did a fantastic job caring for her while she was sick and giving her lots of love. 

Binky Free True! I know you were very loved and will be very missed. :rainbow:ink iris::rip:


----------



## littl3red (Oct 21, 2012)

I just read through all of this... I'm so sorry about True. I can tell you really loved her and as hard as the decision must have been to make, I think you did the right thing. We're all here for you if you ever need anything.

Binky free, True! :rainbow:


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Oct 22, 2012)

bri13194 wrote:


> She does not eat or drink well at all as of right now. As much as I want to keep trying, I can't for the sake of her well being. As much as it kills me to make the decision I am relieved to know that tomorrow all her pain and suffering will finally be over. She is so lifeless right now I am not even sure she will make it till morning. My decision is firm. I will not be continuing treatment.
> 
> I just want everyone to know I tried as hard as I could to fight for her and she tried her hardest to keep holding on. I love her so much and that is why I have made this final decision for her, I made it out of love. I will let everyone know what happens tomorrow. Thanks everyone so much for everything. ray: :tears2:  :expressionless :hearts


--my most sincere condolences with true,-you are a very caring mom-and we all at some time have to make decisions that involve quality of life,-i had to with my own father--please continue in her memory,--sincerely james waller--:innocentray:


----------



## Ape337 (Oct 22, 2012)

Binky free little oneray:


----------



## HEM (Oct 22, 2012)

We are so so sorry to hear about True
We have beem following this thread and hoping every day that she was going to get better and hoping for a good post here about True.
You are showing her love with the decision you made based on her quality of life. Just know that she is happy and understands why you had to make this decision. She is probably thanking you
We know that it will be hard and a long healing process but wish you will and you will be in our thoughts. As will True
Ninky free lil girl and be happy and pain free now!!


----------



## DentdeLion (Nov 11, 2012)

My 8 years old male bunny suffers from mild head tilt.Head tilt to bunnies can be associated with a ton of things you don't know.It can be due to ear infections,germs,bacteria,stroke or even cancer.It's a very complicated circumstance but thankfully it doesn't always mean death.Abundant bunnies learn to live with this and although it might look too brutal the only problem is for the owner to accept it.Bunnies are cut out for a hard life, they will always be the prey of most animals 
this is why they are lil'fighters. 
From what you say it sound like an ear problem and lucky you those are the most treatable situations when it comes to head tilt.Usually blood test can be helpful but still too expensive. We couldn't af..d one for our baby boy so we have him on panacur paste.We currently stopped giving himcortisone via water.And the vet gave him his. third cortisone injection unfortunately he might have something incurable (not germ or bacteria).In that care we can stabilize his condition with cortisone.It can take time but as long as it can eat,drink and clean itself it will be better than you think.Stumbling and falling on one sideT is usual for such decease.Mine does it a lot.One great thing to do is get him out to run on soil.It surerly has a huge pact on them.We were afraid to get him in our garden.But when we did he instantly became better when it comes to stability.Take care and be patient.


----------

